# New Honey Bee Photos



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Very nice photography. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Beestricken (May 16, 2013)

You've got some cool pics on your blog. :applause:


----------



## Steve Johnson (Apr 25, 2012)

thank you both for looking and commenting !


----------



## erikstryker (Apr 11, 2014)

those pics are great! i just started following you on instagram. i was headed to the garden this afternoon to try and get some pics with my nice camera. ill get them up on instagram, thanks for posting those.


----------



## Beeswax Paintings (Apr 10, 2014)

I enjoyed looking at your photos. The perfect forms of those honeycombs continue to amaze me.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

